# Wake up America



## Blake Bowden (Mar 21, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYscnFpEyA"]YouTube - We The People Stimulus Package[/ame]


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 23, 2009)

" I am MAD AS HELL!"  too bad we won't see this on the National Evening News


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

OH.  MY.  GOD.

Did I really just see everything, I mean EVERYTHING I have felt inside expressed by a pissed off old man.

Harumph to you good sir.  Harumph to you.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 25, 2009)

Abolish the electoral college? Bring back universal service? Not no, not hell no, but f'no!  

Some old guy acting like a founder of this country with our constitution in the background.  This is a wolf in sheeps clothing!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

gortex6 said:


> Abolish the electoral college? Bring back universal service? Not no, not hell no, but f'no!
> 
> Some old guy acting like a founder of this country with our constitution in the background.  This is a wolf in sheeps clothing!





No one will ever agree 100% with what any one person says.  It's kinda what makes our country special that we have the opportunity to do say and do what we do.

So this guy wants to make it where the electoral college is abolished?  So what?  We actually have the technology now to make an instantaneous election a possibility.  However, I won't vote any way except by paper and with a pencil.  That way when I put it in the box I know I cast my vote.

But what has the electoral college done for us in reality except confuse millions of 12th grade gov't and economics students in high schools across America, anyway?

And what about universal service?  No, I don't agree with that part either, but when will today's generation learn that this world is not just about them and they can't wait to get it.  Kennedy said "Ask not what your country can do for you but ask what you can do for your country."  If every single graduating senior asked themselves that same question this May when they walked across the stage, do you think this country would be in dire straights?  What about college seniors?  The Lord knows as well as they should that the job market is in the crapper and that when they graduate in May it could have been all for naught.  Why not voluntary service in the Peace Corps or Americorps?  

The simple part is that there is no right answer, but you can't tell me with a straight face that you are completely satisfied with what is happening in our country.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 25, 2009)

C. B. Barbee said:


> No one will ever agree 100% with what any one person says.  It's kinda what makes our country special that we have the opportunity to do say and do what we do.
> 
> So this guy wants to make it where the electoral college is abolished?  So what?  We actually have the technology now to make an instantaneous election a possibility.  However, I won't vote any way except by paper and with a pencil.  That way when I put it in the box I know I cast my vote.
> 
> ...



The electoral college serves a very importants purpose.  We are a republic, not a democracy.  If you abolish the electoral college, you might as well let large urban centers pick the next president, and they only vote one way.  It would disenfranchise the heartland of our country- the rural communities.


----------

